# Route 23 & 15 is the new 9W



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

This is sort of a secret since I don't see these roads getting the traffic of 9W, but I find myself using these two roads a great deal and have tended to prefer them to Piermont Road or 9W. Coming back from Bear Mountain today I turned off 9w onto Old Route 340(Route 90) and too 23 all the back to Piermont. Anyone else do this?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I take this these are in Bergen, not the larger 23 and 15 in Passaic and Sussex? I want no part of cycling on either. Although I have on 23 briefly.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

NJBiker72 said:


> I take this these are in Bergen, not the larger 23 and 15 in Passaic and Sussex? I want no part of cycling on either. Although I have on 23 briefly.


Rockland.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Whew! Glad you are talking about Rockland, because njbiker is right: they are roads to avoid in NW NJ. My way of getting off 9W between Piermont and Nyack is to take Tweed (CR 5) to Bradley Parkway. And maybe Christian Herald and Lake if going further north. Tried 15 once but wasn't keen enough to make it a regular part of my rides in that area.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

This thread is bringing me back. My old pedal stomping grounds.

Viva la NJBTC!  Miss leading the B* rides two days a week.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

jmoryl said:


> Whew! Glad you are talking about Rockland, because njbiker is right: they are roads to avoid in NW NJ. My way of getting off 9W between Piermont and Nyack is to take Tweed (CR 5) to Bradley Parkway. And maybe Christian Herald and Lake if going further north. Tried 15 once but wasn't keen enough to make it a regular part of my rides in that area.


I'll do Tweed/Bradley every couple of weeks. I tend to make Clausland /Bradley more of a regular proceeding onto Rockland Lake, but on the way back its Route 23 to Route 15.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> I take this these are in Bergen, not the larger 23 and 15 in Passaic and Sussex? I want no part of cycling on either. Although I have on 23 briefly.


Last week... I saw someone biking up 15, climbing that long hill in Jefferson Township (in Morris Co)


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Since I live in Rockland, I ride Strawtown/Sickletown (23) and Western Hwy (15) far more often than 9W, at least South of Haverstraw. 

The problem with N/S in Rockland is that you have some barriers that reduce the number of available routes. First there is the High Tor ridge, then Harriman. To get North past Haverstraw you can take 9W, go through Haverstraw itself (e.g. 9W/Broadway/Beach Rd/9W), go over Little Tor or go W. to 306/Call Hollow Rd. North past Harriman the options become even fewer: 9W or 7 Lakes Drive. Unless you go far to the West.



----------------------


----------

